
You Wouldn’t Steal a Meme: The Threat from Article 13 - jaywink
http://copybuzz.com/copyright/you-wouldnt-steal-a-meme-the-threat-from-article-13/
======
pedro_hab
I don't what to think here, I've seen a lot of europeans online "defending"
this, saying its just copyright, nothing to do with memes, but even then, why
would you want this? Why is this a good idea?

And I've heard of studies that show that piracy helps products, this seems to
be bad for everyone.

Site seems spotty, cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:if-
HKf0...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:if-
HKf0VglcJ:copybuzz.com/copyright/you-wouldnt-steal-a-meme-the-threat-from-
article-13/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
microcolonel
This is entirely orthogonal to concern over privacy though, because it
requires advance consent even for things which could be "fair use" or some
equivalent, and the guidance is for the courts to file if they are pretty sure
they see a violation.

~~~
pitaj
Privacy or piracy?

~~~
microcolonel
Meant piracy. Somehow my vacation brain missed that.

------
CodeMage
Of all the ways to try to motivate people to rally against this disastrous
law, spinning it as "EU wants to ban memes" might have been the worst. It
makes people think it's about something trivial and frivolous.

~~~
fixermark
Counterpoint: memes are probably the most common constructs of complicated
copyright pedigree that people encounter in their day-to-day lives. It's
analogous to the government banning ice cream.

------
nkkollaw
I hate how this has been associated with memes. It makes it instantly
dismissable as B.S. while it's something that people should take seriously.

~~~
pas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17452718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17452718)

------
pentae
I wonder how many people running smaller non commercial sites (or SME's with <
$1M a year income, or sites aiming for non-EU audiences) will just end up
blocking all EU IP ranges from accessing their servers. Between the EU and
China and various other governments the net could just continue to become more
and more fragmented.

~~~
virmundi
I'm thinking about this too. My vague understanding is that such a practice
won't help. The law covers Europeans on vacation/traveling to the US. You'd
basically need one of those cookie popups saying, "I solemnly swear I am not a
EU citizen."

------
wavefunction
Article is using "memes" interchangeably with "image macros" for those pedants
out there like me.

~~~
Y_Y
I think that's a lost battle, like "hacker".

~~~
reificator
Unfortunately you're right on both counts.

~~~
nicklaf
I'm just happy that the news media didn't succeed in changing the term
"trolling" to mean "cyberbullying" a few years ago.

 _Edit: spelling_

~~~
CamTin
There's still time.

------
IlPeach
I'd really like to know who's supporting this. And I want names.

